# A 2008 post which I just experienced myself---



## JDenver (Jun 5, 2009)

I think it was Xue Sheng's post from 2008, but I just had the SAME ODD THING HAPPEN TO ME.

Doing Zhan Zhuang, move from Holding Balloon out front, then I got to Hold Ball in front of stomach.  After a few minutes, I don't feel like I'm lifting my arms at all.  It's difficult to describe, but there's no tension in my arms at all.  I feel a cushion of air under them and can 'bounce' my arms gently on it.  It's like someone put a giant invisible cushion under my arms and I'm just resting them there!

It lasts long stretches of time, several minutes, and has happened to me for many days now, so it's not just a freak thing.  Also, it's totally unlike the 'push as hard as you can against a door frame' idea, as this feeling is very soft and lasts long periods of time (not just 20 seconds).

Chi?  The 2008 post, which had similarities to this, folks talked of Chi rebalancing?  I'm curious about people's opinions and thoughts on this---it's an odd but incredibly great feeling..........


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 6, 2009)

Cool, Zhan Zhuang is pretty amazing but you have to get through the beginning bits to get the cool stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hopeful EastWinds see this he has trained a lot more Zhan Zhuang than I and JadeCloud knows more about Qi

I'm just a taiji guy and recovering Xingyiquan addict


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jun 6, 2009)

Is it this thread?

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=66129&highlight=zhan+zhuang

Trying to find a thread with Xue and Taiji or Xue and Xingyi is hard trying to find a thread with me and Qi is really hard!!

You see even in this thread he mentions Xingyi and Taiji!!



> I don't feel like I'm lifting my arms at all. It's difficult to describe, but there's no tension in my arms at all.


 Sounds like you relaxed what is termed song &#39686;. 

You will feel lots of different sensations it is best to let them pass and not draw attention to them. It is grave mistake that people practice get lost in the sensations and hinder their practice.The more advance the practice the more careful you must be.



> Chi? The 2008 post, which had similarities to this, folks talked of Chi rebalancing?


 We did talk about that!! It seems like only yesterday. Now I am off to try to answer your other question.


----------



## JDenver (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes, that was the exact thread.

Thanks for the advice too.  I've had many odd sensations in my Z.Z practice, which have included sensations in day to day activity; intense tingling in hands and up and down my spine, what feels like a short and tight pulling in my neck as if a tendon is being lengthened, etc, etc.

This one is the strangest to date.  I try not to dwell on it during practice and to just observe it-----though I also can''t help but smile when it's happening.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 6, 2009)

JDenver said:


> This one is the strangest to date. I try not to dwell on it during practice and to just observe it-----though I also can''t help but smile when it's happening.


 
Good idea, it has been my experience that as soon as I focus on something like this.... it stops... not just the feeling but the training as well. And it takes a long time to get back to where you were.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jun 6, 2009)

Charles Luk in his book Chinese mediation was talking about an exercise which involved opening up your head:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phowa

There are some deep practices out there. Some beyond me.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 6, 2009)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> Charles Luk in his book Chinese mediation was talking about an exercise which involved opening up your head:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phowa
> 
> There are some deep practices out there. Some beyond me.


 
I was taught a Tibetan meditation practice a few years back and I was practicing it. I scared the hell out of my wife (the TCM OMD from China). She was so worried about a bad qigong related health issue (since I only saw my teacher about once a month) I stopped. There are some pretty deep practices out there and it was a Tibetan one that was the deepest I got. 

That is the stuff you just don't get into without a competent teacher available 24/7.


----------



## East Winds (Jun 7, 2009)

Good responses and advice from JadeCloud and Xue Sheng.

_*"It's like someone put a giant invisible cushion under my arms and I'm just resting them there!*_"

This sounds like a response in the stabilizer muscles. Those muscles we are not aware of but which are responsible for holding the bones of the skeleton in place. (If we did not have them, we would get carried about in a bucket!!!!!). It is also a response to a deeper form of relaxation. You can get a similar sensation by standing in Wu Chi and grabbing your trousers and pull hard to the sides for about a minute. Then relax and let go of your trousers. The result is a reaction in the stabilizer muscles.

Keep up your Zhan Zhuang practise it is a wonderfful system.

Very best wishes


----------

